# Super excited that I added this to the shop!



## stereo.pete (Jan 12, 2014)

Bought this through a co-worker of mine who has used it twice, and picked it up for an absolute steal!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice one Pete! 
I'm dreaming of getting one day a similar machine with 3-axis precision tilting vise.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 12, 2014)

Damn fine machine, sir!

I'm more excited by shop toys than knives these days.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 12, 2014)

I like Jet tools.
For the price they are good tools.
We have Jet bandsaws, drum sander, belt disc combo and an edge sander.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice, even better if you got a good deal on it. My drill press and belt/disc sander are Jet also. Very reliable on the hobbyist level so far. 

Stefan


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks awesome! Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is that?


----------



## Nmko (Jan 12, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Looks awesome! Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is that?



a standing drill press.

edit: nice one pete!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 12, 2014)

3 months ago, I bought I a cheap used drill press to replace my old one that was shot. The replacement is garbage. Should have gone with a Jet.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a Ryobi and will upgrade sometime in the near future. It works fine for drilling holes in westerns, so-so for drilling wa holes, but really bites at drilling steel, even with good bits.

Don't know if I'll swing for a Jet or settle for a Rikon or the like, though....


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah. I would love a new drill press, mine is exceedingly mediocre.

Congrats.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice score Pete


----------

